# ##### WRUW Citizen - January 2021 #####



## Kilovolt




----------



## Dxnnis

Happy New Year


----------



## Tiribos

Best wishes for 2021










H610-T015581


----------



## cghorr01

First watch of 2021!









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## beef

My favorite kind of Christmas present: selected by me, paid for by the wife


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## aafanatic

cghorr01 said:


> First watch of 2021!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


Really nice Skyhawk Thank you for sharing this with us!

Happy 2021 to All! I woke up wearing this Signature Grand Touring Sport NB1031-53L (GTS-300)


----------



## Aelius




----------



## Rocket1991

beef said:


> My favorite kind of Christmas present: selected by me, paid for by the wife
> View attachment 15627922


Darn cool looking one!


----------



## Tiribos

H610-T015581


----------



## aafanatic

@beef : That looks AWEsome I didn't know they had one of those U700's with a neg screen!?! Do I have to get one now? Or can I just love yours!?


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Saturday! I made it this far wearing a Promaster Skyhawk JY8051-59E


----------



## Rojote




----------



## beef

aafanatic said:


> @beef : That looks AWEsome I didn't know they had one of those U700's with a neg screen!?! Do I have to get one now? Or can I just love yours!?


The negative screen is just okay in low light but there's always the lume and the backlight! 🔦

promaster JW0139-05L


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

beef said:


> The negative screen is just okay in low light but there's always the lume and the backlight! 🔦
> 
> promaster JW0139-05L
> View attachment 15630493


I know the neg display is harder to read, I have one on my JY8051-59E Skyhawk, But it looks *so cool!*


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Sunday! My new Years resolution is to take the month off from "watch shopping" and "researching what to buy"  Wow, it's day three. I had no idea how much I was doing that

Sailhawk JR4046-03E (vacation watch)


----------



## Eric.S

beef said:


> The negative screen is just okay in low light but there's always the lume and the backlight!
> 
> promaster JW0139-05L
> View attachment 15630493


Stunning! How big is the size and how's that compared to say the Skyhawk?


----------



## beef

Eric.S said:


> Stunning! How big is the size and how's that compared to say the Skyhawk?


I measure 50 mm lug to lug for the JW0139-05L but dunno how big compared to a skyhawk. My wrist is skinny so chances are it would fit yours better!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

With my new toy. Now all I have to do is learn to play the guitar!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Tiribos

ATV53-2931


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

New-to-me watch day! BY0084-56E pilot watch. Titanium with Duratect MRK + DLC finish. I don't know how much wrist time it's seen so far, but I know I'm the third owner (found the original owner on IG to told me he sold it to a guy in OH, which is who I bought it from) and there's not a single scratch anywhere on this thing. I think this one is a keeper.


----------



## aafanatic

@Russ1965: I love your impulse purchase Is that a new rally strap for it? A+

@philskywalker: Every time I see your Blue Orca on the original Titanium bracelet it's like seeing a unicorn in the wild Don't you have an Ecozilla on steel as well?

Happy Monday! Like The Watch Ho, I am sporting a H820 this morning: AT8037-05E (impulse purchase)


----------



## aafanatic

dgaddis said:


> New-to-me watch day! BY0084-56E pilot watch. Titanium with Duratect MRK + DLC finish. I don't know how much wrist time it's seen so far, but I know I'm the third owner (found the original owner on IG to told me he sold it to a guy in OH, which is who I bought it from) and there's not a single scratch anywhere on this thing. I think this one is a keeper.


WOW! That totally made my day AWEsome find. Does it have a quick adjust clasp?


----------



## dgaddis

aafanatic said:


> WOW! That totally made my day AWEsome find. Does it have a quick adjust clasp?


Yes it does! Same one that's on my PMD56-2952


----------



## cghorr01

Skywalker yesterday and Darth Vader today. Not sure how many other Star Wars fans there are here, but I think Citizen did a fantastic job with subtle nods in these without making them look childish.
















Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Russ1965

aafanatic said:


> @Russ1965: I love your impulse purchase Is that a new rally strap for it? A+
> 
> @philskywalker: Every time I see your Blue Orca on the original Titanium bracelet it's like seeing a unicorn in the wild Don't you have an Ecozilla on steel as well?
> 
> Happy Monday! Like The Watch Ho, I am sporting a H820 this morning: AT8037-05E (impulse purchase)


Very observant of you to pick up on the Rally strap.

I think it suits the watch down to a T.

Regards

Russ.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

Bullhead this evening...


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## aafanatic

Happy Tuesday! Signature Titanium Grand Complication BZ0016-50E


----------



## jkpa

Signature Octavia


----------



## Rocket1991

Tiribos said:


> ATV53-2931
> 
> View attachment 15632273


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Tiribos

Rocket1991 said:


> Beautiful!!!!!


I agree 😊


----------



## Droyal

Checking in with this one today.


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Wednesday! Signature Grand Touring Sport NB1031-53L (GTS-300)


----------



## Droyal

July 1999.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Siddy




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Kilovolt

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## aafanatic

Hey, All! Happy Thursday Woke up wearing this vacation watch: Sailhawk JR4045-57E


----------



## Tiribos

AT2021-54E


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Only watch I've worn this week.


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Friday! This just in from 2020 Titanium Skyhawk JY8069-88E


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Saturday! Titanium Skyhawk JY8069-88E


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Eric.S

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 15641790


What model is that? Is it current?


----------



## Eric.S




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Dxnnis

Eric.S said:


> What model is that? Is it current?


The model is promaster 5502 f50352 and it's a mid-sized diver from the early 90's, remarkably it's timekeeping is as good as anything else I own even now


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Sunday! We made it this far Titanium Skyhawk JY8069-88E


----------



## pelltj03

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## K2LINOS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@K2LINOS : that Solar Zilla looks awesome on you

Happy Monday! Woke up wearing this gem: GT-200 NB0070-57E


----------



## K2LINOS

aafanatic said:


> @K2LINOS : that Solar Zilla looks awesome on you
> 
> Happy Monday! Woke up wearing this gem: GT-200 NB0070-57E


Thank you!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote




----------



## CitizenPromaster

Priorities is when your DLC watch is more black than your washed out old sweatshirt


----------



## dgaddis

Still in the honeymoon phase with my BY0084-56E pilot watch.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## CitizenPromaster

dgaddis said:


> Still in the honeymoon phase with my BY0084-56E pilot watch.


Ain't DLC something?


----------



## aegon




----------



## dgaddis

CitizenPromaster said:


> Ain't DLC something?


I've had DLC knives and know how well it holds up in that use, so I've wanted a DLC watch for a while, and when I stumbled across this one for sale here on WUS I snapped it up. I've worn it nearly every day since I got it!


----------



## aafanatic

@CitizenPromaster : I love seeing that one out of the box and on your wrist Looking good! 

Happy Tuesday! Woke up in this: GTS-300 NB1031-53L


----------



## Eric.S

BN0150 on Barton silicon strap, much more comfortable than the stock strap.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bratz

NJ-0100


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## aafanatic

@Wolfsatz : Loving that Steel Skyhawk

Happy Wednesday! Woke up in this bad boy: Titanium JDM Skyhawk PMV65-2241


----------



## MDT IT

*CITIZEN FUGU NY0088-11E Diver's 200m Lim. Ed. ASIA*


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I love my new to me DLC watch, but my TIC watch is still extremely pleasing to my eyes. And who needs to know the time anyway?


----------



## Tiribos

ATV53-2931


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour




----------



## aafanatic

@CitizenPromaster That bracelet looks awesome No polished center links

@Gilmour That's a great shot of a great watch That could be an ad

Happy Thursday! I woke up wearing this ole thing: BN0088-03E


----------



## Tiribos

CB0206-86X


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Friday! I woke up wearing this Attesa Satellite Wave f900 CC9010-66L on it's siblings black bracelet


----------



## Wolfsatz

aafanatic said:


> @Wolfsatz : Loving that Steel Skyhawk
> 
> Happy Wednesday! Woke up in this bad boy: Titanium JDM Skyhawk PMV65-2241


This watch has some very bad health issues... Multiple Personality Disorder... 

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SkyHawk on No name Canvas by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rile

Good old Promaster









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

Promaster Tough today


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Saturday! I woke up wearing this Attesa Satellite Wave CC9010-66A


----------



## philskywalker

#SailhawkSaturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S

Still honeymoon phase with this one. My very first diver.


----------



## Siddy




----------



## spm17

Citizen Sunday(BL53050-59L)

















-Shawn


----------



## Teenracer

Wearing BN0190-07E


----------



## Tiribos

CC9020-54E


----------



## ddaly12

One and only...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Tiribos said:


> CC9020-54E


@Tiribos That Navihawk GPS looks awesome Got anymore pics for us poor schlubs?

Happy Monday King Jr. I woke wearing this JDM Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2241


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos That Navihawk GPS looks awesome Got anymore pics for us poor schlubs?
> 
> Happy Monday King Jr. I woke wearing this JDM Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2241


Archives


----------



## aafanatic

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@philskywalker Awesome Skyhawk GPS! Thanks for feeding the fire

@Tiribos What a beauty

Happy Tuesday! Woke up wearing this Gen 3 skyhawk JY8051-59E


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## aafanatic

Happy Wednesday! I woke up wearing this GT-200 Signature Grand Touring NB0070-57E


----------



## jvspin

ATV53-2834


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Jambo50




----------



## aafanatic

jvspin said:


> ATV53-2834
> View attachment 15661573


@jvspin Really lovely Attesa U600 Thank you for sharing it with us

Happy Thursday! I woke up wearing this GTS-300 Signature Grand Touring Sport NB1031-53L


----------



## jvspin

Original Ray Mears


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## behnam

Here is mine


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Friday! I woke up wearing this Attesa Satellite Wave F100 CC2001-57A


----------



## Dxnnis

aafanatic said:


> Happy Friday! I woke up wearing this Attesa Satellite Wave F100 CC2001-57A


Gorgeous, if only I could just wake up wearing such beauties


----------



## Fergfour

Just arrived


----------



## boy_wonder

New arrival finally sees some daylight


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Saturday! Sized this last night and it passed the comfy test over night Navihawk GPS F900 CC9030-51E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wysanz

Franken Bullhead,


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Sunday! No WRUW since Sat? Here's mine still on 48 hours later Navihawk GPS CC9030-51E


----------



## El Pescador

PMD56-2864... you're welcome.


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Tuesday! I woke up wearing this: 30th Anniversary Promaster Sky F990 CC7015-55E (#0112-1989)

]


----------



## El Pescador




----------



## emveezee




----------



## Wolfsatz

New Cammo Shoes on the SkyHawk

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jvspin

Citizen 4Mega with 1730H movement in 18k gold.
In 1982 this was the most accurate watch in the world with guaranteed 3s/yr accuracy.
Only recently surpassed by Citizen's 1s/yr movement released in 2019. 
Admittedly not much value add having such inherent accuracy, other than the technological challenge.
Taking timing measurements now to see if it needs adjustment.


----------



## cghorr01




----------



## aafanatic

@jvspin WoW! That's amazing! I love technological advances like that. It only took their engineers 38 years to surpass it

Happy Wednesday! Still wearing this Bad Boy 48 hours later 30th Anniversary Sky CC7015-55E (#0112-1989)


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## PK73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Tiribos

CA7040-85E


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## El Pescador

PMX56-2811. Citizen was so far ahead of everyone when it came to watches 10 years ago. JDM, 200M, sapphire crystal, eco-drive, monocoque case, micro adjustable bracelet, and hardend Titanium. It runs 2+ seconds a month.


----------



## klenboy

Vintage Citizen on the wrist today!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## aafanatic

Happy Saturday! Weekending with my JDM Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2241


----------



## Wolfsatz

Starting a garden bed.... so I can have nice flowers for spring..... The SkyHawks looks sexy on beige cammo

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Tried a Barton elite silicon and it feels really nice so I think it's staying for now anyway


----------



## Dxnnis

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's such a nice piece


----------



## Watch a Watch

Here is my selection of Citizen watches. Left to right
NH8381, QQ by Citizen Saltarello, Expo 2000 CTZ-700, Citizen digital Promaster strange watch I know nothing of this watch, Bullhead chronograph 8110 I don't get these watches are fetching silly money.


----------



## Watch a Watch

Here is my selection of Citizen watches. Left to right
NH8381, QQ by Citizen Saltarello, Expo 2000 CTZ-700, Citizen digital Promaster strange watch I know nothing of this watch, Bullhead chronograph 8110 I don't get these watches are fetching silly money.
View attachment 15682839


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I like the digital Promaster! ;-) Did it come on that strap?


----------



## aafanatic

Watch a Watch said:


> Here is my selection of Citizen watches. Left to right
> NH8381, QQ by Citizen Saltarello, Expo 2000 CTZ-700, Citizen digital Promaster strange watch I know nothing of this watch, Bullhead chronograph 8110 I don't get these watches are fetching silly money.
> View attachment 15682839


Great Collection! Thanks for sharing your babies with us 

happy Sunday! Still weekending with this: JDM Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2241


----------



## Watch a Watch

CitizenPromaster said:


> I like the digital Promaster! ;-) Did it come on that strap?


It came on that strap all the way from Ausy land I don't know anything about this watch other than it's a Promaster


----------



## fish70

Have a good one!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Watch a Watch said:


> It came on that strap all the way from Ausy land I don't know anything about this watch other than it's a Promaster


I did some digging, but can't find anything, which makes me think it is pre-2000. Can you show us the caseback (with the markings in focus)?


----------



## Watch a Watch

CitizenPromaster said:


> I did some digging, but can't find anything, which makes me think it is pre-2000. Can you show us the caseback (with the markings in focus)?


Getting to read the back of the watch is difficult due to the fact the strap is dead tight to the watch back so I cant even peek your right it is pre 2000 if I can prise the strap away from the watch without putting a strain on the lugs I'll get the number


----------



## Watch a Watch

Watch a Watch said:


> Getting to read the back of the watch is difficult due to the fact the strap is dead tight to the watch back so I cant even peek your right it is pre 2000 if I can prise the strap away from the watch without putting a strain on the lugs I'll get the number


Just managed to move the strap far enough to see the back. Believe it or not, it still has the two stickers on the back that obscure the writing which is tiny. I'm just going to have to do a bit more legwork. The guy in Australia did say it was a very rare beast not many to be had> I think it was the Japanese market only.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Well the chance is small that the numbers will reveal much more about the watch, but it would give us something to enter in search engines. Anyway, it's the first one I've seen (which doesn't say all that much) and I'm a sucker for a big Promaster logo ^_^


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Watch a Watch

CitizenPromaster said:


> Well the chance is small that the numbers will reveal much more about the watch, but it would give us something to enter in search engines. Anyway, it's the first one I've seen (which doesn't say all that much) and I'm a sucker for a big Promaster logo ^_^


I think it's probably the biggest Promaster logo on any of their watches. The big orange button is for show only no function Everything else works perfectly even the useless light.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Watch a Watch said:


> I think it's probably the biggest Promaster logo on any of their watches. The big orange button is for show only no function Everything else works perfectly even the useless light.


Yes, it probably is. The one below is smaller. I was gonna ask about the orange button, but then I assumed it was fake.


----------



## Watch a Watch

CitizenPromaster said:


> Yes, it probably is. The one below is smaller. I was gonna ask about the orange button, but then I assumed it was fake.
> Well I'm assuming it's fake I can't get it to do anything I'm going to look back at my ebay purchases to see if anything is said about the watch.
> View attachment 15683217


----------



## Rocket1991

Citizen used to produce digitals too. Both regulars and premaster variety. I have digital Citizen circa 1995 and it's not something to write home about.
There are several promaster variety on ebay and as far as know none in current portfolio. 
There are still some in Q&Q 








Q&Q Watches


See our latest collection of Q&Q, offering reliable timepieces using Japanese craftsmanship with great choices of designs.




qq-watch.jp












Q&Q Watches


See our latest collection of Q&Q, offering reliable timepieces using Japanese craftsmanship with great choices of designs.




qq-watch.jp












Q&Q Watches


See our latest collection of Q&Q, offering reliable timepieces using Japanese craftsmanship with great choices of designs.




qq-watch.jp




JDM Q&Q offers some radio controlled digitals.
Not sure is it original company or outsourced direct from china design.


----------



## klenboy

For the last day of January!


----------



## Watch a Watch

Rocket1991 said:


> Citizen used to produce digitals too. Both regulars and premaster variety. I have digital Citizen circa 1995 and it's not something to write home about.
> There are several promaster variety on ebay and as far as know none in current portfolio.
> There are still some in Q&Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q&Q Watches
> 
> 
> See our latest collection of Q&Q, offering reliable timepieces using Japanese craftsmanship with great choices of designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qq-watch.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q&Q Watches
> 
> 
> See our latest collection of Q&Q, offering reliable timepieces using Japanese craftsmanship with great choices of designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qq-watch.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q&Q Watches
> 
> 
> See our latest collection of Q&Q, offering reliable timepieces using Japanese craftsmanship with great choices of designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qq-watch.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JDM Q&Q offers some radio controlled digitals.
> Not sure is it original company or outsourced direct from china design.


I'm thinking of selling it as it just doesn't get wrist time. Not being a watch flipper I have no idea of its price bracket I know I paid more than I initially thought it was worth I just had to have it. Obviously, we now know it's a rare beast but at what price I have no idea. Maybe stick it on ebay and let it find its own level.


----------



## Rocket1991

Watch a Watch said:


> I'm thinking of selling it as it just doesn't get wrist time. Not being a watch flipper I have no idea of its price bracket I know I paid more than I initially thought it was worth I just had to have it. Obviously, we now know it's a rare beast but at what price I have no idea. Maybe stick it on ebay and let it find its own level.


Try it. E-bay is crazy so it may prove worth it.
My valuation of majority of these offers it's too expensive for what it is. 
Unless you build museum to pay these asking prices is like pissing against the wind. 
It's not exclusive opinion on digital watches. 20 years or older mechanicals are as garbage as it's goes. Mostly not serviced and if you put together price of service and the watch it's cheaper to buy new. Not to mention so many posts on e-bay go with e-bay shipping and it includes all taxes and often overpriced shipping which jacks prices even higher. As a buyer where i am, i stopped actively looking for anything on e-bay.


----------



## Watch a Watch

Rocket1991 said:


> Try it. E-bay is crazy so it may prove worth it.
> My valuation of majority of these offers it's too expensive for what it is.
> Unless you build museum to pay these asking prices is like pissing against the wind.
> It's not exclusive opinion on digital watches. 20 years or older mechanicals are as garbage as it's goes. Mostly not serviced and if you put together price of service and the watch it's cheaper to buy new. Not to mention so many posts on e-bay go with e-bay shipping and it includes all taxes and often overpriced shipping which jacks prices even higher. As a buyer where i am, i stopped actively looking for anything on e-bay.


Thanks for the info. I'm a complete novice when it comes to selling on ebay. I think I will put a reserve price so it doesn't sell below what I originally paid.


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Ground Hog Day! I woke up wearing this Titanium Skyhawk JY8069-88E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

